# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  omdlenie podczas kaszlu

## bingo27

czy omdlenia podczasz kaszlu sa normalne ?  jakie sa przyczyny utraty przytomnosci.

----------


## Krzysztof

Stan taki wymaga dokładnej diagnostyki - neurologicznej oraz kardiologicznej, Przyczyn utraty przytomności może być wiele, jeśli wystepuje ona podczas kaszlu może towarzyszyć zaburzeniom rytmu serca, jego wadom, a także chorobom neurologicznym, równiez padaczce lub jedynie być efektem hiperwentylacji. Pozdrawiam

----------

